
Sideplayer: Watch YouTube While You Internet - shawndumas
http://sideplayer.com/
======
knight17
I use OnTopReplica for doing this system wide. Got great deal of options like
enabling click-thrus, transparency and the like. Very handy.

[https://ontopreplica.codeplex.com/](https://ontopreplica.codeplex.com/)

